# Approximately $55,000.00 up for GRABS, just for fishing Vermilion in 2007



## Bait Dave (Apr 28, 2004)

I am posting this early to give anglers something to look forward to in 2007.
We will post links to the rules in January 2007.

What's listed below is sure to make all of your fishing trips the best they can be and an absolute adventure! 



On Saturday March 24th, we welcome Mark Romanak, author of the Precision Trolling Book Series, as well as guest speaker ODNR Biologist Travis Hartman. We are having 2 seminars that day, one in the morning and one in the afternoon. Once again seating is limited. We currently have 19 signed up for the seminar and have 55 seats left.
Info Link:http://www.baitdave.com/album1_121.htm

FOR THE 2007 FISHING SEASON​
I have been working directly with the Ohio Division Of Wildlife on a fun fishing promotion. The ODNR will play a large part in this contest (this will be in the rules to follow). Customers of Dave's Bait & Tackle will have the opportunity to catch very uniquely custom-tagged fish. During your fishing day, if you pop one the 30 to 40 tagged walleye, you will win $999.99 plus any Sponsorship prizes that come along. Rules link to follow. This contest will start AFTER 5-25-07. (Post Spawn)

And last but not least WE will have 
12 Amateur Tournaments in 2007​ Including a Catfish Tournament.
Now, these are inexpensive and a blast.​Here is a link for the tournament schedule for 2007 with some pics from last season's tournaments:

http://baitdave.forumco.com/forum~FORUM_ID~1.asp

Merry Christmas, may the fish be with ya in 2007! Especially the $ ones.

Bait Dave


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

should be a great Year in 2007 looking forward to this up comming year..


humm these odds are better that the lottery.....

count me in...


Frank


----------



## Bait Dave (Apr 28, 2004)

Frank,
I have to tell you, I get so excited before these tournaments, it is hard for ME to sleep the night before. Just the excitement, even though I will not be fishing them.
We are forming a Tournament committee to fine tune the rules. There are 4 of us and would like more. Is anyone up for this? Discussing rules , voting them in etc.


Thank you for being involved,,,all of you! 

The ODNR biologist and I will meet sometime very soon and fine tune the rules to the tagged fish giveaway. I know it was a bit premature, but I have been busting at the seams over this one for the past month.

Tite Lines,
Bait Dave
5101 South Street(New Location)
1612 State rd
Vermilion,Ohio 44089
440-963-0088


----------



## fishinfool6369 (Feb 17, 2005)

i saw all the tournament dates, cant wait till next year, already marked them on my 2007 calender


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Hey Dave make that 10,000 give away, Me and Frank already called the rest. Your gonna have to come up with more money or more ideas. 


LOL. Just Joking guys.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Dave, I might have to start learning to Walleye fish pretty soon.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I'm looking forward to getting in on some of those tournaments.


----------



## Bait Dave (Apr 28, 2004)

Hetfieldinn ,
I was hoping you would jump on board, thanks. I have seen some of the catches you have popped. 

The tournaments are fun but competative.

I really look forward to it.
The only expense we will have is I plan on buying either plaques or trophys. I hope to get a good deal on some. 
See ya soon,
Dave


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ooooh, you did it now.. we are going to have to take our ancient ashtabula trolling methods west this year..lol...

we are over here in the east eagerly awaiting the arrival of these tourneys. cant fish them all but we do plan on fishing a few..how far out is 70 FOW?


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

about 16 NE miles out EZ......a bot of a haul ....lol see ya out there...


This is gonna be fun...

Frnk


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Looking forward to hitting a few of these events.
Thanks Dave for your efforts.
DC


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Dave, you've got our attention now. There's nothing like mixing up fishing and competition. I'm sure you'll see team Got One at a few of those!!


----------



## Bob Why (Jul 16, 2004)

Dave, I'll be in some of those. Don't know about the last one as Fat Cat may have the boat pulled by then. Bob Y.


----------



## Bait Dave (Apr 28, 2004)

I am still working out the details on the "NEW" state record top payout.

Tying to get the insurance fee in the budget,,25k and 50K sound much better than 10k

I will post soon,


----------



## Bait Dave (Apr 28, 2004)

Tournament rules, schedule, registration are up...LINK: (UNDER Category Western/central walleye reports)
OUR FIRST TOURNAMENT IS MAY 12TH (IT'S A PERCHIN ONE)


http://www.baitdave.com/album1_167.htm

The Tagged fish program will start May 26th. I will have all data up for this soon.
Bait Dave
Dave's Bait & Tackle
5101 South Street B
Vermilion, Ohio 44089
New Home of THE HOGFEST !
Location Link:http://www.baitdave.com/album1_008.htm


----------



## Bait Dave (Apr 28, 2004)

Just a friendly reminder our 1st tournament is this Saturday the 12th (It is a Perchin' one) 
This link under topic (Walleye reports, Central/Western Basin)


http://www.baitdave.com/album1_167.htm

See you soon,
Bait Dave
440-963-0088
LOCATION/DRIVING DIRECTIONS LINK:
http://www.baitdave.com/album1_008.htm


----------



## Bait Dave (Apr 28, 2004)

I RECIEVED A COUPLE E-MAILS ASKING HOW WE DETERMINE CANCELLING OUR TOURNAMENTS.
AT THE START OF THE TOURNAMENT, I WILL CALL THE COASTGUARD AND IF THERE IS NO SMALLCRAFT ADVISORY AT 7:00 A.M. WE FISH! THIS GOES FOR ALL TOURNAMENTS.
IF A TOURNAMENT IS CANCELLED, ALL ANGLERS WILL RECIEVE A FULL REFUND.

Bait Dave
Dave's Bait & Tackle
5101 South Street B
Vermilion, Ohio 44089
New Home of THE HOGFEST !
Location Link:http://www.baitdave.com/album1_008.htm


----------



## Bait Dave (Apr 28, 2004)

*DBT VermilionWalleye Tournament 5-26-07/ Tagged Walleye Reward!! *​
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

With the interest and excitement generated by the WALLEYE & PERCH tournaments in 2006. 
We have decided to rollout a schedule for next season.
The entry fees are $20.00 per angler.


Tournament Schedule for 2007


Walleye Tournament-May 26th

NEO CATS Catfish tournament June 2nd 
LINK: http://baitdave.forumco.com/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=739

Walleye Tournament-June 30th

Walleye Tournament-July 14th

Walleye Tournament-August 18th

Walleye Tournament-September 15th

Walleye Tournament-September 20th

Walleye Tournament-October 6th

Perch Tournament-October 20th

Walleye Tournament-November 10th

Rules & Registration can be found under the "Walleye Western & Central Basin Reports Thread" under this link:

http://www.baitdave.com/album1_167.htm

WEIGH-IN INFO:
The Vermilion Country Club has been kind enough to offer their facility as a weigh-in location for all DBT tournaments. There will be a fish cleaning area, pavilion, and grills provided so you may cook your fish. Also, side dishes and beverages will be available for purchase. Alcohol WILL be allowed to be consumed inside and outside.


Website: www.vermilioncountryclub.com
Bird's eye view link: http://www.vermilioncountryclub.com/history.html





TAGGED WALLEYE REWARDS GIVEN AWAY

THIS IS DESIGNED TO ADD SPICE TO LIFE IN OUR FISHING WORLD 

Working with the Ohio Division of Wildlife we have selected 23 tagged fish. All of these fish are tagged by the telemetry method. What does this mean? If you catch one of these fish, it will clearly have an antenna sticking out from its belly.

How do you become eligible to win the $999.99 reward if you catch one of these fish? 
1. You must be a Dave's Bait & Tackle customer. Every time you go fishing and stop in the store, you must obtain a dated ticket for that day for eligibility to catch and claim the prize. My advice to you would be to get that fish to the tackle store asap.
2. The Ohio Division of Wildlife Sandusky Biology Unit will pick up the fish from our tackle shop. They will do an autopsy to ensure the fish was caught on the day it was claimed, and caught by legal methods. The ODNR will return your fish after the autopsy is completed. The ODNR asks that the angler catching the fish mark the approximate location of catch, time of day, and any other information you feel would be helpful for their research.
3. Please know that there are approximately 38 of these fish and we have only chosen the 23 that we know are still out there, alive, and transmitters have been detected by the ODNR Biological Unit.

The last 2 tagged fish caught that are not on our list:
5/4/2007 - Turtle Creek
12/24/2006 - Cranberry Creek Marina area

The following tag #'s are active for this reward program and to add personalities to the fish, we have decided to name them.

Tag 1 = Jonathan Shoemaker - Morning Journal Sports Writer/PWT
Tag 2 = Travis Hartman - ODNR Biologist
Tag 3 = Laura Brown-Egan - Local TV/Talk show host
Tag 4 = Baitdave.com
Tag 7 = Vermilion Mayor Anderson
Tag 8 = Vermilion Country Club www.vermilioncountryclub.com
Tag 9 = Roger Knight - ODNR Sandusky Director
Tag 12 = Kevin Weimer - ODNR Biologist
Tag 15 = The Transcription Network
Tag 16 = Lundy - OGF staff
Tag 18 = Kardi
Tag 19 = Don Skodny (my dad - RIP)
Tag 22 = Shakedown OGF staff
Tag 25 = Lil' Anne
Tag 30 = Lake Erie Walleye Trail http://wbsa.us/denied/
Tag 31 = D'arcy Egan - Plain Dealer Sports Writer
Tag 33 = Vermilion Port Authority
Tag 35 = Walleye.com
Tag 37 = Zackybear
Tag 40 = OGF Outfitters.com www.ogfoutfitters.com
Tag 43 = The Dry Dock - www.thedrydock.com
Tag 46 = Dewey
Tag 48 = My Lil' Nub

More details can be obtained from the shop if so desired.

The ODNR and Dave's Bait & Tackle wish you luck during this 2007 season in catching one of these tagged fish.

This program will start 5/26/2007 and end 9/30/2007.

Bait Dave
Dave's Bait & Tackle
Location/ Phone Link:
http://www.baitdave.com/album1_008.htm


----------



## Bait Dave (Apr 28, 2004)

Our Last Walleye Tournament Of The Season Will Be 9-20-07
All October Tournaments Are Cancelled!
Sorry.
Dave


----------

